# [SOLVED] Front door problem



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

My exterior metal front door has an oval window and the painted design inside the glass is falling apart.(see photo) It is 10 years old. What can I do, if anything?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Front door problem*

Who is the manufacturer?? I doubt there is any warranty left on the unit but you may able to buy a replacement. 

That is (should be) a sealed window that has lost its seal....very common. Moisture has gotten between the layers of glass and caused the paint (or decal) to crack and blister. How much sun does the door get??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Front door problem*

I bet replacing the glass will come close to the cost of replacing the door, assuming it is a standard size door. 

BG


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Front door problem*

It was installed by 1st source builders. I have yet to call about any warranty. It is in the shade all day. There are two side windows with the same decals in them and they are ok. I am thinking about covering the door window with a dark tint to hide the mess. I don't need to view thru it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Front door problem*

Call the installer and find out who manufactured the door unit. They should have replacement lites if you want to go that route. 

A qualified glazer may tackle the job of separating the panes and resealing (after removing the decal).....just a thought.

Dark tint may be the easiest and doesn't require removing the door lite. You may still be able to see the decal but it won't be as noticeable.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Front door problem*

You can just paint the Glass. Glass is easy to paint, but don't expect to last more than a couple of years before it needs redone.

Big glass panel are pretty in doors, but offer less security than a
window. Break the glass and step through.

BG


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Front door problem*

Thanks for your help.


----------

